# Podcast on Kindle 3 talking accessibilty and other Apple products.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

So far from what I have heard of this podcast is pretty good. It isn't completely about accessibility of these various products, and gets into a lot of things just related to what the companies want the consumers to buy into when looking at products and services. For the most part, it focuses on Apple. Overall, it is a very interesting podcast.

Gene

http://serotalk.com/podcasts/SeroTalk049.mp3


----------

